# Freeride bindings



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If spending abunch of coin, why not get some spark telsa and then also use them for splities


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Check out the Rome 390 Boss and the Rome Targas. Both have canted foot beds, rotatable high back, and super comfortable straps. The Targas are stiffer than the 390, but both have under wrap aluminum heel loops for that lateral (side to side) stiffness. They take some time to dial in but are very worth it once they are. Rome makes good quailty gear and they're warranty dept is second to none. Check em out.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> If spending abunch of coin, why not get some spark telsa and then also use them for splities


The idea is good. This very moment I was studying pucks for solid boards from links Tigre mentioned (Kits and spare parts - Splitboards Australia, Split to Solid Binding Pucks | Chair 2 Board Sports

Anyone has experience with them?

Split bindings are still a new field for me. Rented so far; but is on the shopping list. I had Blaze in M combined with the Contours. They fit well and were certainly responsive... but the straps are less padded than "normal" bindings. If in pow, I don't crank the straps too much. Thus a bit less strap comfort is no problem. But the Flagship spends a good amount of time on groomers, where I have the habit to crank as much as ratchets will endure. Also I'm not so sure about shock absorption...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> The idea is good. This very moment I was studying pucks for solid boards from links Tigre mentioned (Kits and spare parts - Splitboards Australia, Split to Solid Binding Pucks | Chair 2 Board Sports
> 
> Anyone has experience with them?


I think with the spark tesla bindings all you would need is 1 extra set of volie pucks to use on your solid board

and for the past couple years, spark straps are burton's diode (iirc) or burton made for sparks

ISPO 2013 Spark R&D Tesla Splitboard Binding | Splitboard News | splitboarding.eu | en


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

i was going to say the same thing. tesla + solid pucks. great bindings and 2kg weight savings when you fly.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

i did it with my burners


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ETM said:


> i was going to say the same thing. tesla + solid pucks. great bindings and 2kg weight savings when you fly.


yes... the idea is getting more and more tempting, especially for the flight to AK. would also reduce the space needed. 
what pucks are these? DIY or from a manufacturer? If DIY, what material did you use? Mind to share the measures? (brother has all these fancy carpenter/locksmith machines, could give it a try)


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

neni said:


> yes... the idea is getting more and more tempting, especially for the flight to AK. would also reduce the space needed.
> what pucks are these? DIY or from a manufacturer? If DIY, what material did you use? Mind to share the measures? (brother has all these fancy carpenter/locksmith machines, could give it a try)


you can buy the blanks from firstlight out here in oz or machine some up from delrin


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's the issue I see with doing split bindings on a freeride only non-splitboard. Dampening. Not an issue when you're splitting as you're searching for fresh. That's not the sole purpose of your Flagship.

Look into the Flow Prima or NOW Bindings.

I honestly wouldn't suggest mens bindings. That super tall highback is just going to get in your way and at your weight going for the bindings you're looking at is going to make things worse. You need a bit of play in the binding here and there to let yourself move around to get your pressure and weight in different spots on the board. 

I think what you need to be looking into is not stiffer bindings, but bindings that inherently increase your edge to edge performance. Flow's do that with the triangle set up and Nows with the rockering frame.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I really want to demo some of those NOWs. Really interesting concept.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Here's the issue I see with doing split bindings on a freeride only non-splitboard. Dampening. Not an issue when you're splitting as you're searching for fresh. That's not the sole purpose of your Flagship.
> 
> Look into the Flow Prima or NOW Bindings.
> 
> ...


:blink: 
well... this sounds like putting the pillowy flabby running gear of an American family car under a nice Italian sports car. But hey, I'm here to learn, and your suggestion is _so _ off from what I had in mind, that I'll give it a try. The NOWs. Not the Flow's. That's just too much :laugh:

Yea... I was suspecting that dampness could be an issue, this system mainly is tempting for traveling purposes. 

Just to stress one thing: I actually was very happy with the Flagship / Fames combo. The last days of the last season I've ridden the Farah some days and loved it for its light-footedness in moguls, yes. But if there are fresh groomers in the morning, nothing comes close to the locked in direct ride of the Flagship (for me). Especially edge to edge transition is one of the things I find very easy on this board. Seriously, I have no issue with transition or turning of the board. It does what I want it to do within splitseconds. The harsh ride in crud is actually not a real problem, solved by the Farah. The only problem I really had performace wise is that I sometimes wash out with the hind leg on fast backside carves, mostly on hardpack. Guess, that happens when I try to force the board into a too tight turn :dunno: 

What I had in mind with stiffer bindings was, that they might compensate a bit for the lack of weight. Since there are limitations in the force I can apply (hey, I already gained 7lbs during the BBQ season :laugh, I thought, that a stiffer more direct hi-back might help to optimize (I ride mostly with the knees/shins, not with ankles), whereas with a softer hi-back I loose Newtons that should reach the edge. Well, that's at least my idea of it .


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*Rossignol XV bindings?*

Anyone have experiences with the Rossignol XV/Experience bindings? Haven't had them in my hands, just looked at the specs and the pics look interesting (easily adjustable highback, canting).


BTW: Did my tour through local shops and had a look at the models on stock. The Romes and several from Burton (Cartel, Vita) had a rather high high-back, but the Diodes would work fine with my boots. K2 Company and Salomon Quantum would work as well, but they have a non-handy highback lean adjustability which I dislike.


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

neni said:


> :blink:
> well... this sounds like putting the pillowy flabby running gear of an American family car under a nice Italian sports car. But hey, I'm here to learn, and your suggestion is _so _ off from what I had in mind, that I'll give it a try. The NOWs. Not the Flow's. That's just too much :laugh:
> .....
> 
> What I had in mind with stiffer bindings was, that they might compensate a bit for the lack of weight. Since there are limitations in the force I can apply (hey, I already gained 7lbs during the BBQ season :laugh, I thought, that a stiffer more direct hi-back might help to optimize (I ride mostly with the knees/shins, not with ankles), whereas with a softer hi-back I loose Newtons that should reach the edge. Well, that's at least my idea of it .



Have you ever tried Flow bindings, like properly tried them while they were adjusted to your boots specifically, and a model that fitted your style and power of riding?
I bet you would be surprised if not even shocked if you did.

Nivek did not suggest them for no reason.
You are looking for a binding that translates to power from your legs into your board, and Flow bindings do that very efficiently;
The steel cable that runs from the hiback into the baseplate, picks up the force from your legs especially in the carved heelside turns that you talk about, and pulls it directly into the baseplate and into the board. No hiback, heelcup or other parts that bend and twist and loose the energy that you put into it, as they would in most other bindings.
Same holds true for the 1-piece PowerStrap footstraps. They cover more of your boot, and especially the mid-foot area (where you tighten your shoelaces), to again translate all your power into the bindings without loss, and without a tight and cramped feel. (imagine a day without cold and sore feet!)
The new Active Strap technology (NASTY) opens and closes the footstraps a little automatically when you get in and out, so even if you like to ride tighter straps, its super easy to get in&out. And the LSR-buckles work and look exactly like 'normal' slap-ratchets, so you can still enter&exit through the straps just as easily, if you are on a steep hill or in deep pow.
And with the full-EVA and canted footbeds, you also have all the dampening you are looking for.
Check out the ISIS-AT, at $250 it sounds like it's in your budget too!
http://www.flow.com/Products/womens-binding/isisat/FI13W1ISITBLK
:thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

solucien said:


> Have you ever tried Flow bindings, like properly tried them while they were adjusted to your boots specifically, and a model that fitted your style and power of riding?
> I bet you would be surprised if not even shocked if you did.
> ...


Mmmmm... no (guilty of prejustice ) 
Flow will be around at the demo days. going to give them a try.


----------

